# fuel consumption



## MrTim (May 24, 2007)

Hi i've been thinking of buying a 1984 300zx non turbo and was wondering what kind of fuel consumption it would get. Any thoughts?


----------



## JsnRBsh (May 23, 2007)

MrTim said:


> Hi i've been thinking of buying a 1984 300zx non turbo and was wondering what kind of fuel consumption it would get. Any thoughts?


You can expect about 24mpg. I've seen it all the way down to 20 due to the year.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

depends how you drive it, i have got every where from 32 to about 10 lol


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

My 5spd gets 22-24 in the city and 26-30 on the freeway.


----------

